# MAC - Chill Swatches - Dec 08



## MAC_Whore (Aug 23, 2008)

Place all your *Chill* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Chill discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Chill colour story thread.*


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

i only had time to swatch and take pics of the glosses.  i wasn't too jazzed about this collection until i saw it live!











from top and left to right

naked frost, icescape, frozen dream, snowscene

and the new "pen" eyeliner  for good measure


----------



## ticki (Dec 6, 2008)

here's the new lash, reflects transparent teal and the shadow line!


----------



## concertina (Dec 8, 2008)

There was an ebay seller that had samples from Chill way back in July. I purchased the two lip glasses she had. I think one of them, Blue Storm, was scrapped. 

In any case, Ice Scape, on top, with flash, NW 15ish skin






Ice Scape, on left, with flash, NW15ish skin





In their containers, with flash, from left: Baby Sparks dazzleglass, *Blue Storm l/g, Ice Scape l/g*, Hepcat e/s, Lollipop Lovin' l/s


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

Swatches on NC20 skin.  Enjoy!


----------



## Meryl (Dec 19, 2008)

Arctic Grey and Wintersky -

CLICK:


----------



## Marberry (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## vocaltest (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is a swatch as such, but I picked up the Penultimate eye liner today and its SO dark... Although you do have to use the side to make it darker, the tip makes it rather sheer. Its been on for 10 hours now and hasn't budged. Dodgy photo but enjoy..


----------



## lara (Dec 20, 2008)

Glitter Reflects Transparent Teal.


----------



## Marberry (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Meryl (Dec 20, 2008)

For those who were asking me to compare Wintersky with other pinky mauve shadows...  CLICK:Wintersky​Flirty Number / Neutral Pink / Illegal Cargo

Sunset B / Da Bling / Pink Freeze


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 22, 2008)

_*Top, left to right (no flash):*_
_*Wintersky and Artic Grey eyeshadows*_
_*Bottom:*_
_*Naked Frost lipglass*_






_*Top, left to right (with flash):*_
_*Wintersky and Artic Grey eyeshadows*_
_*Bottom:*_
_*Naked Frost lipglass*_





_*Swatches done on NW20 skin from left to right: Wintersky, Artic Grey, Naked Frost (with flash):*_


----------



## red (Dec 25, 2008)

*PENULTIMATE EYELINER*

I did a small video to show how full-proof this eyeliner is to apply (mind you, with one hand holding the digi-cam) [i hope its allowed in this thread]

here my friends

and here's my little darling ....











Mac Penultimate Eyeliner compared to Mac Khol Feline, Mac Fluidline Blacktrack


----------



## Half N Half (Dec 26, 2008)

Didn't come out as well as I hoped, but nonetheless...

Wintersky, Reflects Transparent Teal, Arctic Grey, 41 Lash






With Flash






No Flash


----------



## Meryl (Dec 26, 2008)

Oops, forgot to post a picture of Glitter, Reflects Transparent Teal, it's a bit used...

CLICK:


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 27, 2008)

Reflects Transparent Teal (w/ my Dame Edna stuff)
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m...p/IMG_4636.jpg






Over Blacktrack Fluidline!





Over Blacktrack Fluidline AND over Plum Electric from Metal X:


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 29, 2008)

Snowscene lipglass











sorry for the crappy swatches :S


----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 29, 2008)

Snowscene and Snowgirl (im selling snowgirl)
I also got Icescape and Mont Black and the Eye liner Pen but I thought you guys might want to see these two side by side.


----------



## Meryl (Dec 29, 2008)

Some people are saying that Apres Ski is very close to Copperplate, so I decided to compare the two.  Apres Ski is on the left.    Both shadows have been used a bit, picture taken in shade.

CLICK:


----------



## magi (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Meryl (Dec 30, 2008)

*Glitter, Reflects Antique Gold 

CLICK:
*


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jan 1, 2009)

Naked frost Lipglass, wintersky and arctic grey eyeshadows:


daylight of late afternoon








flash













Naked Frost


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 1, 2009)

Penultimate Eye Liner
I have not done cat eyes (eyeliner ?) since high school (a very long time ago) and I was shocked how easy I was able to control this liner. This was my first attempt using this liner and I absolutely love it. I wish I had this sucker back in HS. The liner is very light in weight and the tip is sturdy. I was told by the MAC girl that shaking it is not necessary. I'm curious how the NYX pen liner compares to it.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowscene l/g
Click To Enlarge!!!



sunlight



indoor light


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Bluebell (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## makeupmami (Jan 6, 2009)

http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13188.jpg

swatches from left to right
Naked frost l/g
Snowscene l/g (super pretty! has pink and teal shimmers )
Frozen Dream /lg
Ice scape l/g
Reflects transparent teal
Penultimate eyeliner- Rapid Black


http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...SDC13211-1.jpg


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 6, 2009)

Comparison od Sugarrimmed dazzleglass with snowscene l/g. They both have the same color shimmer  (pink n teal) only thing is that snowscene is a frostier white while sugarrimmed is a milky pink. Maybe snowscene can be a close enough dupe for sugarrimed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Sugarrimed Dazzle glass (left)
-Snowscene l/g (right)


http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/SDC13220.jpg


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2009)

snowscene


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jan 12, 2009)

Here are my few pics of *Rapidblack Penultimate liner* & *Wintersky E/S*
(Sorry for my crapy hands for swatches, but blame my cat lol) :


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

*Rapidblack *Penultimate Eyeliner, *Frozen Dream* lipglass





*Frozen Dream* lipglass





*Rapidblack *Penultimate eyeliner pen.





*Vellum *eyeshadow





*Antique Gold* glitter reflects


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowscene daylight:





Snowscene indoor lighting:


----------



## Bluebell (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Jojo Ungh (Jan 16, 2009)

Arctic Grey


----------



## Ernie (Feb 8, 2009)

Left to Right: Sugarrimmed d/g, Snowscene l/g, Pleasure Principle d/g



 
clickable


----------



## vmg85 (Feb 12, 2009)

Icescape 












http://img.makeupalley.com/6/3/4/4/1196839.JPG

Rapidblack Penultimate liner


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

Top t bottom:
Snowscene, Frozen dream and Icescape


----------

